# Bottle Washer Causing Plumbing Problems



## NoSnob (Feb 22, 2014)

I just received *Pambianchi's Techniques in Home Winemaking* (what a great reference). Thumbing through quickly, I saw he said the brass bottle washers like many of us use can cause plumbing problems. It says: 

*Warning: This bottle washer has been reported to cause pipe problems in some cases due to the spontaneous and very strong on/off action that causes excessive strain on the water pipes. Watch out for strange behaviors in the house water system, for example, if there is no more hot water supply throughout the house after use."*

I wouldn't have paid much attention to this except that I have in fact been having intermittent problems with my hot water supply, although not noticed during or after bottle washing time. 

[He goes on to recommend the Fermetch Double Blast Bottle Washer to circumvent potential pipe problems.]

Anyone else experienced such problems?

NS


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 22, 2014)

I have not had any issues but have also strongly suggested using the double blast as well. The brass one puts way too much pressure on your faucet.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 22, 2014)

I have inline hammer arrestors installed at the utility sink, same water line as the washing machine - no problems.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 22, 2014)

Steve that's a great idea for the hammering but still, it's too much pressure always pushing down on that faucet. That was not was I was expecting to read from you!

Steve let everyone in on your little secret. Hey and tell me about that pump again. I really do want to build one.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes I have built a self sanitizing unit - see this thread - I made one for Tom (pumpkinman) considering he goes thru so many bottles 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/my-all-one-bottle-washer-sanitizer-43619/

Dan if you are interested - please Pm me and I can give you all the part # in order to make one . Not too many people seemed interested


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 22, 2014)

Dan - 
I was able to type a little something up about the bottle washer /santizer

Here are those links about the transfer pump 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001FAA5Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

you will need 2 of these 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IZJ7D6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Super heavy duty 10 foot Drinking Water Hose with 1/2" internal diameter is drinking water safe and reinforced for maximum kink resistance. Model # 22743 – this is the white RV style hose sold at Wal-Mart for approx 8 dollars you may need 2 of them – you can also use dishwasher hose also – but it is not made for potable water. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006JLSNI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Filterfast for the following items or similar

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045LS8QS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045LS8QS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

FILTER HOUSING - 158116 - 
WRENCH- SW-1A

Standard sediment filter at any hardware store
Adapter from filter inlet to hose connection or you can use a barbed end if you choose to do so 
5 or 6 gallon empty bucket

First choose if you want 110 ac pump or you can save a couple of bucks by buying 12 DC volt model. I believe this model in AC you have to supply the cord. 
Take the hose and cut it in ½ - the male portion of the hose will go into the bucket and the other end will be clamped with the coupler used for this pump on the inlet side. The outlet side of the pump will then connect to the Filter assembly. The out of the filter will then hook up to the bottle rinser that attaches to the bucket by use of zip ties. Drill 2 holes above and below the hose connection – to the right and left of the bottle rinser and pull the zip ties tight. Place solution in the bucket and turn pump on – and start sanitizing ! 
The filter is something special I installed latter due to I kept changing out the fluid due to debris in the bottle – now the filter catches it all. 

I hope this helps ! 
I know my back liked it alot and what a timesaver !!!!


----------



## NoSnob (Mar 2, 2014)

Has anyone here actually experienced such problems?

NS


----------



## joeswine (Mar 2, 2014)

*water pressure?*

considering that the average water pressure is 55 pis,at least here in NJ,and at my house were i can regulate the pressure at 60 psi,and have had no problems in 16 years with this system.

what i can understand is that the sudden rush of pressure coming out of the ejector is high and when you stop the usage just as quickly the water hammers the pipes ,but that's caused from the pipes not being secured properly and having to much movement in them sort of a aftershock if you will.

ALSO IF YOU NOTICE THIS IS A SEPARATE FAUCET FROM THE MAIN ONE ON MY UTILITY SINK,BUT THAT DOESN'T MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE,AND THAT IS ALL CONNECTED WITH 3/8 FLEX CONNECTORS???//


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 2, 2014)

NoSnob
I believe that warning label is to protect the seller from any liability due to faulty water pipe installation. I have googled it and came up empty handed. Typically water hammering is more of a nuisance than anything else - but it can make solder joints more prone to leakage. 

Do you have water hammering in your house now ? especially using your washing machine or dishwasher - which opens and closes the valve quickly ?


----------



## derunner (Mar 2, 2014)

I suspect it could be a warning due to certain plastic pipes that are prone to coming apart at the joints. We used to have 25 psi for about 20 years. Some neighborhoods complained and the water company raised it to 50 psi. Now 3 out 50 homes have had floods from the pipes coming apart. I suspect the banging that could occur from a quick on/off might cause problems for our pipes.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 2, 2014)

*Water hammering*

IF YOU HAVE *CPVC PIPE* IN YOUR HOME OVER A PERIOD OF TIME THE CONNECTION POINTS AT THE JOINTS CAN FAIL,THEY BECOME BRITTLE FROM THE WATER FRICTION ,THAT IS CAUSED BY WATER MOVEMENT AND IF THEY MEET *DISSIMILAR METALS* ALONG THE WAY THE ELECTROLYSIS CAN ALSO CAUSE BREAKDOWN,THE PIPE IS FAST TO RUN BUT IT REALLY DOES HAVE A BIG DOWNSIDE AND DOWN THE LINE I'LL BET YOU THEY FIND LEACHING OF SOMETHING COMING FROM THEM AND BAND THEM ALSO . HAVE YOU SEEN PRODUCT NAMED* SHARK BITE*,THAT IS BAND ON THE *WEST COAST* DO TO THE METALLIC MAKE UP AND THE CARCINOGENS THAT IT GIVES OFF,GO FIGURE.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 2, 2014)

derunner said:


> I suspect it could be a warning due to certain plastic pipes that are prone to coming apart at the joints. We used to have 25 psi for about 20 years. Some neighborhoods complained and the water company raised it to 50 psi. Now 3 out 50 homes have had floods from the pipes coming apart. I suspect the banging that could occur from a quick on/off might cause problems for our pipes.



Yes - but like mentioned in my first response - 
All you have to do is install a inline water hammer arrestors - they are cheap and easy to install.


----------



## NoSnob (Mar 3, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> NoSnob
> I believe that warning label is to protect the seller from any liability due to faulty water pipe installation. I have googled it and came up empty handed. Typically water hammering is more of a nuisance than anything else - but it can make solder joints more prone to leakage.
> 
> Do you have water hammering in your house now ? especially using your washing machine or dishwasher - which opens and closes the valve quickly ?


 
Steve the warning I cited was from Pambianchi's book. I don't recall the warning being provided in any material that came with the bottle washer.
NS


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 3, 2014)

NoSnob 

So I guess the question still stands - 
Do you have water hammering in your house now ? especially using your washing machine or dishwasher - which opens and closes the valve quickly ?


----------



## NoSnob (Mar 4, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> NoSnob
> 
> So I guess the question still stands -
> Do you have water hammering in your house now ? especially using your washing machine or dishwasher - which opens and closes the valve quickly ?


 
No hammering here Steve. I think my hot water problems are due to hot water heater thermostat or element failure. Despite the potential problem that might be caused by the brass bottle washer I have not seen anyone on this board yet that indicated it has actually caused them problems.

NS


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 4, 2014)

NoSnob said:


> No hammering here Steve. I think my hot water problems are due to hot water heater thermostat or element failure. Despite the potential problem that might be caused by the brass bottle washer I have not seen anyone on this board yet that indicated it has actually caused them problems.
> 
> NS



I would agree also


----------



## NoSnob (Mar 27, 2014)

Does anyone think they may have had plumbing problems that may have been caused by the brass bottle washer? We would like to hear from you.

NS


----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2014)

I attach my washer to a hose and run the hose to a spigot. A length of hose goes a long way toward arresting the shock of use.


----------



## jumby (Nov 12, 2014)

I hold down on the bottle washer with my finger so there is a continuous flow of water. That removes all of the shock from using it. This is one of my fave tools for cleanup!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 12, 2014)

I use mine on the utility sink, and there are water hammer arrestors very nearby, on the short spurs that lead to the washing machine. I figured this would save me.

I found out from a grumpy missus recently that my after-hours, bottle-cleaning session kept her up for hours. Apparently, the shocks hammer the pipe in the bathroom, which is near our bedroom, two floors up (basement to 2nd floor). Who knew?


----------



## BlueStimulator (Aug 25, 2015)

What is everyone's fav bottle washer and why. I will be installing a utility sink in the garage next to some reclaimed cabinets and a stainless steel (recycled and cheep) counter top I will be building this winter.


----------



## Floandgary (Aug 25, 2015)

Keeping things in proper perspective,,,,,, the only CAUSE for a leaking joint is a joint improperly put together in the first place. This includes dissimilar metals. Even soldered joints more than 75 yrs old are still capable of withstanding normal house pressure,,,, usually regulated to 50-55 psi.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 25, 2015)

The This Stainless Steel Bottle Washer does not hammer at all compared to the old fashioned brass bottle washer setups - 

The stainless steel ones actually have a valve on theirs - alot better on the pipes !!


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 26, 2015)

I use a garden hose with a strong spray. I hope that arrests the hammer affect. If not, I will get an arrestor.


----------

